# Disney Resorts



## Judy (Jul 23, 2008)

Do exchangers to Disney Orlando resorts have to pay a resort and transportation fee?  How much?  Any other fees?


----------



## klynn (Jul 23, 2008)

Judy said:


> Do exchangers to Disney Orlando resorts have to pay a resort and transportation fee? How much? Any other fees?


 
The resort fee that Disney charges II exchangers is $95.00/week.  There are no additional fees.


----------



## Judy (Jul 24, 2008)

That would probably be a bargain for those who fly into Orlando and don't want to rent a car - just stay on Disney property the whole time and use their transportation system.  But with a car, it's a better deal to stay off-property and pay the parking fees.  For me, since I have an annual pass that includes parking, staying off-property is definitely the better deal.

Thanks klynn, for the information.  Now I won't be tempted to grab a week at a Disney resort.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 24, 2008)

Really, the $95 is pure extortion. 

Technically, it buys you the right to speak directly with Members Services about your trip, to place requests, schedule airport transportation, book restaurants, etc.  If you did a direct exchange with a member, you'd not have to pay the $95 to get the airport transportation, etc., but the member would have to make the phone call for you to set it up.

I just view it as: the exchange fee for Disney is $234.  Everyone else?  $139.


----------



## laxmom (Jul 25, 2008)

We are at OKW right now and frankly, I don't mind the fee.  We have used their transportation exclusively and it has worked out great.  We are riding at least 4 times a day times 3 of us.  I wouldn't hesitate to use ME or the buses.  This is the first time that we have not rented a car on any vacation and we don't mind it one bit here.  I knew about it going in and it is still cheaper than renting a car.

You will have to pay for internet access if you aren't a member of DVC, also.  In this day and age, that one gets me, somehow.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 26, 2008)

laxmom said:


> You will have to pay for internet access if you aren't a member of DVC, also.  In this day and age, that one gets me, somehow.



laxmom - even though you own DVC, did you still have to pay since you are there on the exchange?


----------



## bnoble (Jul 26, 2008)

Depends on how it gets coded.  It's supposed to get coded as a non-member stay, so you are supposed to have to pay.  Every once in a while, it will be coded incorrectly.  If your KTTW says "DVC Member" on it, you won't be charged.  If it doesn't you will.  If you bring your blue member id, I'm guessing you can talk the front desk into waiving the charges, but don't quote me.

I have young kids of Mouse age, so I pay the fee willingly.  But, as I said, other than calling Member Services, it doesn't get you access to anything you wouldn't have if you were there on a direct exchange with a member.  Depending on what you are using to trade in, it's still a huge bargain compare to renting, even with the fee.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 26, 2008)

I thought the busses that took one from Downtown Disney to the resorts was free - even if you weren't staying at Disney. We plan to tour some of the resorts. We'll have lunch at Polynesian (thanks for the tip, Elaine) and take the monorail around.

Another day we were going to eat at Downtown Disney (what's fun to do down there?) and then take the bus to Animal Kingdom just to have fun looking around. 

We love going to hotels in vegas, so we thought this would be fun.


----------



## rsackett (Jul 26, 2008)

Zac495 said:


> I thought the busses that took one from Downtown Disney to the resorts was free - even if you weren't staying at Disney. We plan to tour some of the resorts. We'll have lunch at Polynesian (thanks for the tip, Elaine) and take the monorail around.
> 
> Another day we were going to eat at Downtown Disney (what's fun to do down there?) and then take the bus to Animal Kingdom just to have fun looking around.
> 
> We love going to hotels in vegas, so we thought this would be fun.




I have NEVER beed asked for ra Disney Resort key when using a bus from Downtown Disney.  I am sure what you are going to do would not be a problem.  There are no busses form Downtown Disney to the parks.

I have traded into Disney Properties 3 times and the $95 fee has never slowed me down.  That said, I do think is is wrong to charge a fee for a service that the owner of the week would be able to transfer to a renter.

Do any of you know if this fee gets charged if you pick up a disney week through SFX?  Is it possible to trade a Disney week through SFX, or another indy exchange company?

Ray


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 26, 2008)

rsackett said:


> I have NEVER beed asked for ra Disney Resort key when using a bus from Downtown Disney.  I am sure what you are going to do would not be a problem.  There are no busses form Downtown Disney to the parks.
> 
> I have traded into Disney Properties 3 times and the $95 fee has never slowed me down.  That said, I do think is is wrong to charge a fee for a service that the owner of the week would be able to transfer to a renter.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure there is no way around the $95 fee, even through SFX(they send me emails about depositing my 09 DVC points). 

If I want to use my points to stay at the GF/Poly/YC or any of the hotels, they charge members the $95 fee.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 26, 2008)

laxmom said:


> We are at OKW right now and frankly, I don't mind the fee.


I've wondered, and I don't mean to be inflammatory, just curious... Members pay annual dues which cover the whole budget, including all the services supposedly provided with this Resort Fee.  Charging you or any exchanger is really double-dipping by Disney.     As a DVC member exchanging in, you pay for these resort services both times, once in your dues and once on your exchange in.  I know the exchange can still be a better deal than using your points for every trip but this fee (and you paying both ways) really doesn't bother you???     I guess it would irk me a bit.  :annoyed:


----------



## bnoble (Jul 26, 2008)

Lisa, you're absolutly right.

But, this is still a cheap way to get into that inventory---again, depending on what you are using to exchange in.  It's especially cheap when you use ACs, which I do .  

So, while I do find it irksome that DVC is subsidizing other things by charging fees on inbounds, (a) I'm still getting a good deal, and (b) I don't expect any differently from the Rat.

Gotta pay the piper if you want to dance.


----------



## laxmom (Jul 26, 2008)

No, they didn't charge us for internet but we had to go to the desk and get it squared away; it didn't automatically recognize us as DVC members.  Our KKTW cards did not say DVC member on them.  The front desk tried to reprint them but it still didn't print;  they said they have been having a problem.  We were able to get our other discounts as well.

I don't know any other resort in II or RCI that offers the transportation options that Disney does.  Yes, they get that back in mf's for the points we own, however, we are not staying on points.  We exchanged in so Disney doesn't get that revenue from our dues on this week.  That is why it doesn't bother me.  We have easily used a tank of gas in the miles we have ridden on the bus this week and if that $95 helps cover that, then ok by me.  It saved us $11 per day parking in the parks, gas, rental car and just the headaches of driving in Orlando.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 26, 2008)

> Yes, they get that back in mf's for the points we own, however, we are not staying on points. We exchanged in so Disney doesn't get that revenue from our dues on this week.


Two points.

First, they _did_ get it back in MFs from the Member who relinquished those points for some other exchange---Disney doesn't do developer deposits for exchange---all of those units are paid for by points some Member exchanged to go somewhere else.

Second, the transportation pays for itself.  Why?  Because guests who rely only on Disney transportation can't leave the grips of the Mouse.   They are a captive audience.

Again, had you done a direct exchange with a member for that week, rather than exchanged through II, you would have gotten all of the transportation perks, free parking, etc, but you would not have piad the $95.


----------



## Colorado Belle (Aug 4, 2008)

First, the $95 fee is relatively new.less than a year. Usually it doesn't impact those who own DVC because most of us use our points rather than 'trading in'. 
SEcond, why exchanging can be a saving's : because of the high amount of points needed to book weekend nights,most of us cheap DVC peeps never book on weekends! If we exchange a week at another timeshare  that has cheap MFs (say $450) then adding the exchange and 'resort fee' we 'd still be under  what we could rent out our points for...by half.

I may have been wrong but thought that the $95 fee was mostly set for when DVCers used their points to book non-DVC Disney resorts (llike the Poly or GF) because Member Services For DVC is a whole different company than the non-DVC resorts.

Anyhow....I might exchange oneof my other timeshares for a DVC week and will just remember to add the $95 to the other charges to determine if it is still a good deal.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2008)

Colorado Belle, the $95 fee for Disney exchangers into Disney resorts is a fee we pay every time we go to a Disney resort, and we have been going for two years now.  

The fee is fair, in my opinion.  It now costs $12 per day to park, and when you stay in a DVC resort as an exchanger, you get free parking.  You also get free transportation, and the use of Magical Express, which is a wonderful service that our daughter is using the first time this September.   It will be so much easier for her and hubby to take care of our grandbaby, because they won't have to get their luggage.  

The one thing I wish they would include (we have annual passes and don't need the parking, and we rarely use the transportation, and we have never used Magical Express, either), free internet for those of us who must work while on vacation.  That would make me happier about paying the $95 fee and not using the services that are included.


----------



## laxmom (Aug 4, 2008)

We used ME on our last trip a couple of weeks ago for the first time.  It really was wonderful to not deal with the bags.  Worked like a dream!  When we checked in for our departure, they printed our boarding passes and took our bags so we went straight to security and then to our gate.  Amazing how just that much removes some of the stress of the trip!


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 5, 2008)

Colorado Belle said:


> I may have been wrong but thought that the $95 fee was mostly set for when DVCers used their points to book non-DVC Disney resorts (llike the Poly or GF) because Member Services For DVC is a whole different company than the non-DVC resorts.


There are _two different $95 fees_.  One is paid by DVCers, for the reason you describe.  The other is a "Resort Fee" paid by II exchangers into a DVC resort.


----------



## Colorado Belle (Aug 5, 2008)

R&C: 
Hoping to meet that precious grandbaby on our overlapping stays at BC this September. Hoping 'the kids' will enjoy showing her the World!

Re Internet: DVC members ALWAYS paid for internet service at their own units until May...I thought that sucked too. I don't even think it's wireless, you have to connect by cable.  DVC is behind the times on lots of things and internet is a big one. 

re $95 fee: aha! I dont' think DVCers paid that extra fee to exchange OUT before this year. But I understand that youa re saying that II always paid to exchange IN. I guess, like R & C said, it's for the 'extras' that aren't part of other trades like ME, theme park parking, early magic hour, late magic hour.
Do any exchanges elsewhere incur resort fees, cleaning fees or the like? 

The reason I say it's still a good deal is that if I rented you a week's stay in a 2 bd on points @ $14 a point...you'd be paying a fortune for the ressie compared to the exchange plus resort fee rate.  That's why I might exchange one of my non-DVC timeshare weeks into a DVC week ...but of course I'd have to join II first!!!


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 5, 2008)

When we stayed at OKW last fall, different family members arrived at different times so I had the Magic Express service deliver them to us.  I felt like I got my money's worth.  It sure beat repeat trips to the airport.

Deb


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 5, 2008)

Colorado Belle, are you saying you would rent your points and then exchange in?  That is a good idea.  

That $95 is worth it, and I don't mind paying it at all, to get the Disney experience.  As a matter of fact, we did stay at Wilderness Lodge Villas last September for two weeks (one bedroom, just the two of us), and we did use the boat transportation to the MK, and Rick thought it was so relaxing, and it was just worth the fees for that boat ride.

Other resorts do charge additional fees.  Not many have extra charges, but some charge fees for using the safe (weird), and they also charge for parking.  Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk charges $25 a day for parking.   It's a valet service, but it was a lot for a week, just to park the car.  Other resorts charge fees for parking, especially on the islands.  

All Hawaii resorts charge an occupancy tax, Transient Accommodations Tax, and it is required for all resorts to charge it, even timeshares.  It is nominal right now, about $6.00 a day, but I expect it to go up. 

Manhattan Club in New York City charges a lot of money for housekeeping, I have noticed as I posted sightings.


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 6, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Other resorts do charge additional fees... using the safe... fees for parking... All Hawaii resorts charge an occupancy tax, Transient Accommodations Tax... Manhattan Club in New York City charges a lot of money for housekeeping...


I think urban locations are the worst, for substantial fees.  They often charge (like hotels do) for parking.  This is true in NYC, San Francisco, Waikiki, etc.

In timeshares, the basic weekly (check-in/out) housekeeping service is included in your stay.  Additional cleaning services will generally incur a fee, if you opt for them.  This is true at Disney too, though they offer a "free" trash pick-up and towel exchange midweek.

At Disney, exchangers not only pay an extra Resort Fee but they pay for local phone calls, internet service and video rentals, while DVC members get these things for free or for a reduced rate.  Westgate and Marriott have different fees/rates for owners vs. exchangers for some things too (golf comes to mind).  Some other companies are starting to do it too.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 6, 2008)

You can't compare urban locations with resort locations.

Downtown Waikiki, NYC expecially have high rates, but look at real estate rates and room rates.  Parking takes up space, it is not free.  Therefore they must charge.  Parking in NYC is something like $40 a day.

You also mentioned the TAT tax in Hawaii.  Everyone pays it NOT just exchangers.  It was HI way of taxation without representation.

I object to paying extra for what is already included in the owners MFs.  That is my objection.

Your entrance to the park provides all the disney transportation, monorail, buses and boats included.  They are just finding a way to make some more cash.

I stayed at Disney and paid it, but I think it is unfair.

My rule is if the owners pay it that I should pay it.  But if it is included in the MF for the owner, then the exchanger should receive the same benefit.  I begrudge being charged extra for what an owner has already paid for.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 6, 2008)

In principle, I agree with that.

In practice, I pay the Disney extortion fee because, overall, it's still a good value to stay there, particularly considering what I'm using for exchange.  My total costs (including amortization and all fees) are less than what an owner pays in MFs, so I don't begrudge the Rat getting an extra slice of cheese.

I notice that Smuggs is now charging something like $280 for RCI exchangers in summer season.  I don't know if owners pay that or not (and I suspect not), but I thought that was unusually high.
http://www.smuggs.com/pages/winter/rci/summerBenefits.php

The Smuggs pass is optional, but it appears to be required for the pools.


----------



## laxmom (Aug 6, 2008)

The Westgate in Gatlinburg charges exchangers to use their "waterpark". (I have read on the resort review page)  The number I heard was $95.  Someone correct me if this is incorrect.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 8, 2008)

I understand the points made by some people that it's already paid by the member who relinquished the week, BUT, is it really??

Has anyone thought, just perhaps, that Member's annual fees only cover the average amount of transportation and resort facilities used by the Member in a year?

In other words, EVERYONE pays the fee. 
Members pay it through annual fees, and guests pay it in cash.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 8, 2008)

That's a stretch even for you, Carl.  If I had done a direct exchange with the Member, I would not pay.  If I were a guest or rental client of a Member, likewise.

As I say, I don't mind paying the fee, because my effective cost per point is still well under what owners pay only in MFs, let alone lost opportunity.  But, it's clearly nothing more than the Rat double dipping.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 8, 2008)

bnoble said:


> That's a stretch even for you, Carl.


Yes indeed.. 
It's just a thought. Not impossible, but I agree it's improbable.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 8, 2008)

I object to paying for what owners have already paid for.  Owners pay that fee as part of the ownership in dues and MFs for the resort.  So I don't buy your arguement either.

I don't mind as much when resorts charge for things that everyone pays for, but that they give owners a little discount.  At least it is extra for everyone.

Hilton (and I think Marriott & *wood too), does not charge a fee to exchangers and all of those have membership dues in additional to MFs.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 8, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I object to paying for what owners have already paid for.  Owners pay that fee as part of the ownership in dues and MFs for the resort.  So I don't buy your arguement either.


With all due respect, you don't know that for absolute certain unless you have a detailed copy of the DVC budget.

Again, I do agree it's improbable.

Nobody should really gripe about the fee since it's not mandatory that anyone stay at a DVC Resort.
Don't like the fee... stay elsewhere.


----------



## ralphd (Aug 8, 2008)

Carl D said:


> With all due respect, you don't know that for absolute certain unless you have a detailed copy of the DVC budget.
> 
> Again, I do agree it's improbable.
> 
> ...



Carl,  I agree. If you don't want to pay the fee, then don't go and don't pay.

Then Carl and I can have more time on property.


----------



## gmarine (Aug 8, 2008)

I dont think anyone should ever exchange for DVC because of that fee. Everyone cancel your DVC requests. 
My phone lines are down for a long time so unfortunately I cant cancel MY requests.


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 10, 2008)

Carl D said:


> With all due respect, you don't know that for absolute certain unless you have a detailed copy of the DVC budget.


It would be poor management to assume the fee would be collected and cover some of the budget.  Then, if trades in decreased, if there were an increase in no-shows of exchangers or if members trade out less often in a given year, the budget would be affected.

BTW, I suspect that Disney (management) receives the actual fee money, not the DVC resort budget.  My reason for saying this:  DVC selects the resort which will be used for exchange by their member;  it's not necessarily the member's home resort.  Then the Resort Fee is paid at check-in at the exchanger's resort (usually OKW or SSR).

If this Fee were being applied to the larger resorts' budgets, would that really be fair to the members from the smaller home resorts?  All members pay into their home resort budgets.  Why should the larger home resorts have their budgets supplemented by this Fee (collected in the thousands) but rarely the smaller resorts?  This does not benefit the members proportionately due to the way that DVC assigns II deposits.

If the Fee goes through all the logistics to be assigned to the budget of the actual home resort of the member who traded out, why???  That resort does not necessarily accommodate the exchanger (wear and tear, transportation, etc.) so why would Disney go through this added bookkeeping to transfer the Resort Fees to this destination?

So my guess is that Disney does neither, but rather they pocket this pure profit - it never benefits the DVC members by reducing their home resort budgets at all.  Again, my guess.  And, yet another small reason that Disney seems to prefer to develop and manage DVC resorts more than they build and add new cash resort hotels.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 10, 2008)

let's just agree to disagree

Those with mouse colored glasses are never going
to find any fault with Disney

The rest of us are just not drinking the koolaid


----------



## laxmom (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't think that is true!  Disney makes a lot of mistakes and has just made a huge one concerning AKV concierge reservations.  But, if I want to exchange into DVC, I am willing to accept the fee.  If you aren't, don't.  It isn't any different than some of the other fees for things like parking or water park usage as an exchanger at a miriad of other resorts.  But because it is Disney, some seem to enjoy making a bigger deal out of it.  Take it or leave it, I say.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 10, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> let's just agree to disagree
> 
> Those with mouse colored glasses are never going
> to find any fault with Disney
> ...


I don't think that's a fair statement.

-- I did say it's improbable.
-- I find plenty of fault with Disney.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 10, 2008)

Lisa P said:


> It would be poor management to assume the fee would be collected and cover some of the budget.  Then, if trades in decreased, if there were an increase in no-shows of exchangers or if members trade out less often in a given year, the budget would be affected.



I'm not sure about that...

There is a line item in the income section of the budget for "late fees".
They do assume some members will make late payments, and they factor the fee as income. Same with breakage.

Not exactly the same thing, but it's the exact same principle.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 10, 2008)

> I did say it's improbable.


Is it more or less probable than the Magic Kingdom being obliterated by a meteor later today?  After all, that's possible but improbable too.

Someone who has studied the financials ("Dean" on disboards, or maybe DVC Mike, I forget) believes that the inbound fee is used to offset the costs of running the Buena Vista Trading Corp, plus offsetting costs in the II relationship.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 10, 2008)

bnoble said:


> Someone who has studied the financials ("Dean" on disboards, or maybe DVC Mike, I forget) believes that the inbound fee is used to offset the costs of running the Buena Vista Trading Corp, plus offsetting costs in the II relationship.


I wouldn't know where to find such information without access to a detailed copy of the budget.
Of course the Member's get a rudimentary copy, but I can't really tell from that.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it was one of those two.  You could PM them over there and ask.  Dean in particular keeps careful tabs on the II/BVTC portion of the program:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=413575


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 10, 2008)

I have traded to Disney via II, as I do not own there.  I might again in the future.  So I guess I pay the fee.

I just find it is a double standard.

If you are a MEMBER and book direct = NO $95 Extra FEE
If you rent from a MEMBER, even if you are NOT a member = NO Extra FEE
If you exchange via II, DVC MEMBER to NOT = PAY $95 FEE

I just find Disney Member's (can't call you owners since you don't really own anything) are in LOVE with Disney and will make many many excuses for Disney.  If it were any other timeshare system, people whould not be so zealous to defend it.  As I said, Disney likes people to drink the kool-aid, and plenty do.  It is the Disney Magic, the Disney Experience, whatever.  It certainly has a spell over a lot of people.  

This is just MY opinion, no one else's opinion,  you do not have to agree with MY opinion.  It is just MY opinion.  I am allowed to state it.  

So go ahead and jump all over me again....


----------



## bnoble (Aug 10, 2008)

To be fair, even DVC Members get dinged the $95 if they use II to trade back in.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 10, 2008)

DVC members definitely get charged the $95.00 fee for II trades into the WDW DVC resorts. I've had to pay it for every exchange into WDW DVC I've ever done (and I am a DVC member). 

There is no $95.00 fee for II trades into Disney's Vero or Hilton Head resorts, though. 

I figured the fee was to pay for Member Services personnel for setting up the priority dining reservations and Magical Express to and from the airport for the onsite DVC II trades. But I don't know that for sure??


----------



## bnoble (Aug 10, 2008)

MS doesn't do anything for the inbound that they would not have done for the Member.  The one tangible thing it does buy you is the right to speak with MS directly---normally, only Members can.  Even guests or renters must have the booking Member call on their behalf.


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 10, 2008)

The only reality is that Disney can charge the fee and get away with it is because people have this little desire to be on Disney property and are willing to pay it.  At the end of the day, after all the songs and dances, it is a little extra profit for Disney.  There was a tag somebody had on the Disboards a few years back something like: Me and Disney, the battle for my wallet.  Disney is a business and it tries everything to gain more income.  The $95 fee is just another example.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 10, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I have traded to Disney via II, as I do not own there.  I might again in the future.  So I guess I pay the fee.
> 
> I just find it is a double standard.
> 
> ...


Hmm... I don't recall anyone jumping all over you. Would you be so kind as show me where that happened?
Or, perhaps you are allowed to state your opinion, but others are not allowed to state theirs?

BTW- I am very happy that I don't own DVC in perpetuity. I like it much better this way, as I will never have to worry about saddling my heirs with an aging timeshare.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Aug 10, 2008)

Carl D said:


> BTW- I am very happy that I don't own DVC in perpetuity. I like it much better this way, as I will never have to worry about saddling my heirs with an aging timeshare.



Carl:

I agree with you. I'm also glad that my membership will end in 2042, when I'll be in my 90's. I'm sure Disney will keep it in great shape until then.

This topic has been rehashed to death.

I'm a DVC member, and I'm happy to pay the $95.00 fee when I exchange in, which is at least once/year. We usually rent out our points, and only use them when we want to book a grand villa.

Bottom line is, as others have said, if you don't want to pay the fee, don't exchange into DVC. It's as simple as that. 

To me, even with this fee, it's a great exchange.


----------



## Transit (Aug 10, 2008)

Disney is not the only resort that has fees in addition to the II exchange fee.Some TS's  charge more than $95 for parking for exchangers. Caymen islands has a $10 a day tax. Exchangers at TS that have certain activities will have to pay where it's free for owners. These places are a take it or leave it deal.


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 11, 2008)

littlestar said:


> I figured the fee was to pay for Member Services personnel for setting up the priority dining reservations and Magical Express to and from the airport for the onsite DVC II trades. But I don't know that for sure??


_Anyone_ can call Disney directly to set up dining arrangements.  Magical Express is provided to _anyone_ staying on property.  Whatever the Fee covers, it was paid through the maint fees previously paid by the member who traded their DVC points _out_, through II.

I pay it when I really want to stay onsite.  And I will again.  Doesn't mean I agree with it - it's just the way it is.     Leaves a little bit of sour in the mouth about Disney though.  The fact that they pretend to justify it as a Resort Fee for services when these services are all prepaid for, through Members' MFs, just reinforces an opinion of them as a money-grubbing, hyper-commercial business... and a bit sneaky or dishonest about it too.  But as I said, it is what it is.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 11, 2008)

Lisa P said:


> _Anyone_ can call Disney directly to set up dining arrangements.  Magical Express is provided to _anyone_ staying on property.  Whatever the Fee covers, it was paid through the maint fees previously paid by the member who traded their DVC points _out_, through II.
> 
> I pay it when I really want to stay onsite.  And I will again.  Doesn't mean I agree with it - it's just the way it is.     Leaves a little bit of sour in the mouth about Disney though.  The fact that they pretend to justify it as a Resort Fee for services when these services are all prepaid for, through Members' MFs, just reinforces an opinion of them as a money-grubbing, hyper-commercial business... and a bit sneaky or dishonest about it too.  But as I said, it is what it is.



Hi Lisa,

I'm surprised they don't charge for the offsite resorts, too - Vero and Hilton Head. I just figured it had to have something to do with being onsite at WDW vs. off since they don't charge that $95 fee for those other two Disney resorts.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 11, 2008)

laxmom said:


> The Westgate in Gatlinburg charges exchangers to use their "waterpark". (I have read on the resort review page)  The number I heard was $95.  Someone correct me if this is incorrect.



That's true, for owners it's free and exchangers get charged for it. My parents are owners at this resort. The last time we stayed there during mom and dad's week, we were given wristbands and let in free with mom.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 11, 2008)

Transit said:


> Disney is not the only resort that has fees in addition to the II exchange fee.Some TS's  charge more than $95 for parking for exchangers. Caymen islands has a $10 a day tax. Exchangers at TS that have certain activities will have to pay where it's free for owners. These places are a take it or leave it deal.



I disagree with ALL resorts that have double standards as well. If the owners do not have to pay extra then the exchanges should be given the same treatment.  That is the point I am making.

Nobody defends the other resorts when double dipping happens, but Disney lovers always seem to want to defend Disney and justify that it is OK that Disney double dips just because they are Disney.

My point was not the justification of the fees and whether people pay them or not.  My point was that people should ACKNOWLEDGE there is a double standard.

It is ones own choice to decide if they wish to pay this extra fee and make the timeshare reservation.  In some cases I do, because that is the vacation I want.  Hey I still periodically book a Disney too, I just resent the paying the $95 that anyone who exchanges has to pay. 

But the act of me paying the fee does NOT make the fee FAIR.  End of story.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 11, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I disagree with ALL resorts that have double standards as well. If the owners do not have to pay extra then the exchanges should be given the same treatment.  That is the point I am making.
> 
> Nobody defends the other resorts when double dipping happens, but Disney lovers always seem to want to defend Disney and justify that it is OK that Disney double dips just because they are Disney.
> 
> My point was not the justification of the fees and whether people pay them or not.  My point was that people should ACKNOWLEDGE there is a double standard.


Quite frankly, I don't hear the other resorts getting bashed for it.. DVC is always getting hammered about the fee on these boards-- sometimes mult page threads about it. Some push for guests to give 1's (or whatever the lowest is) in unrelated areas on their score cards just to get even.

If other resorts took that type of beating, I would fully expect the owners to come to thier defense.

So, in short, the double standard does work both ways.


----------



## rsackett (Aug 11, 2008)

Carl D said:


> Quite frankly, I don't hear the other resorts getting bashed for it.. DVC is always getting hammered about the fee on these boards-- sometimes mult page threads about it. Some push for guests to give 1's (or whatever the lowest is) in unrelated areas on their score cards just to get even.
> 
> If other resorts took that type of beating, I would fully expect the owners to come to thier defense.
> 
> So, in short, the double standard does work both ways.




I trade into Disney and choose to do so knowing that I will be paying a $95 fee.  This does not mean I like the fee or thing it should be charged.

Other than resorts that charge for parking (who have been bashed often for it) I am not aware of other resorts that have a mandatory charge to stay there.  There may be some, I just do not know of them.  The examples above are charged IF you use the service (internet, water parks, golf, ...) not to everyone who trades in.

Other than Extra Magic Hours, and Magical Express, I do not know what that $95 pays for that I could not get as a guest of the parks.  I am sure there are other perks that I am not thinking of.  I enjoy staying at Disney, and look forward to doing so in the future knowing I will be paying the $95 fee.  I think the fact that it is a mandatory fee at check-in that gets to most people.

I do think that there are some Disney owners that are very zealous in there support of all things Disney, maybe it would be a good thing if more resorts had this kind of loyalty, .... or maybe not.

Ray


----------



## Carl D (Aug 11, 2008)

rsackett said:


> The examples above are charged IF you use the service (internet, water parks, golf, ...) not to everyone who trades in.


BUT.. The point is that those services are already paid by the owner who traded out.
Those resorts are still double-dipping on those services.


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 11, 2008)

Doesn't the Manhattan Club has have an extra charge?  I thought I read it was $25 per day


----------

